# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Làm thế nào để chụp màn hình máy tính dell

## cuocsongs

Chào mọi người. Em xin cách chụp màn hình máy tính khi laptop bị hỏng phím Prt Sc . Em đã thử nhiều hướng dẫn chụp màn hình mà không được.
Ae ai biết chỉ giúp mình với nhé. Mình đang rất cần. Xin cám ơn!

----------

